

Ship of Theseus - dave1010uk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_Theseus

======
dave1010uk
I'm wondering how this applies to software. If the code and design changes,
it's still the same software. If the function changes, can it still be the
same? Are there any examples of this?

